# Queen rearing calendar Generator



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes its a great resource! Thanks for posting it. I also like to refer to that calander to double check my math. I did notice that they moved the cell moving date back a bit to the day before hatching...11 days after grafting from the previous recommended 9 days. Personally I have found that 11 days in warm weather to be a bit too close for comfort and had virgins hatching while transferring them to mating nucs. There is nothing like the feeling of pulling out a frame with 40 queen cells and seeing one hatched....and then seeing her starting to attack her first victom. I have great luck with moving cells on the 10th day after grafting....so April 1 graft would be a April 11 move date rather than their recommended date of the 12th. I am so glad that they have it up for everyone to use.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out the difference in timing....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

Nine of my 17 grafts did not read the change in the calendar and emerged a day early. I would suggest moving cells to the mating hive at about 13 and a half days. Always be careful when handling cells. I had moved the cells to an incubator, so they would be protected from an early emerged queen. So glad I did, so I was outside in rain at 11:30 PM, putting virgin queens in a banking hive until morning.


----------



## Let_it _Bee (May 21, 2004)

Ryan, yes, thanks for pointing that out too, I don't know why they changed it, it was always spot on for me before the change.I was going by the calculator sheet I printed out from "The Beeyard" and I was scheduled to remove my cells Saturday and when I went to get them they all had hatched. I lost all the cells and ruined my cell builder, with about 15 splits all waiting for a new queen. I ended up creating a couple of swarm boxes from some splits and grafted again. I will have to go back now and check my bee math for this next batch. It also didn't help that we had two super hot days just when they were being started.
I wish they would have posted an alert so we would be aware of that. Two days is a long time with queen cells.
That calculator made me lazy, now I will do the math myself! 

I grafted Sunday May 17th and the revised calendar says not to move them until Thursday May 28th.
I plan on moving them 2 days before that on Tuesday May 26th(near days end).
9 days after graft(13 after laying) is my magic number also.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Let_it _Bee said:


> Ryan, yes, thanks for pointing that out too, I don't know why they changed it, it was always spot on for me before the change.I was going by the calculator sheet I printed out from "The Beeyard" and I was scheduled to remove my cells Saturday and when I went to get them they all had hatched. I lost all the cells and ruined my cell builder, with about 15 splits all waiting for a new queen. I ended up creating a couple of swarm boxes from some splits and grafted again. I will have to go back now and check my bee math for this next batch. It also didn't help that we had two super hot days just when they were being started.
> I wish they would have posted an alert so we would be aware of that. Two days is a long time with queen cells.
> That calculator made me lazy, now I will do the math myself!
> 
> ...


I like your calendar better. 
I grafted May 16th, if I follow 9 days that works better for me because I can make mating nucs up Sunday evening and leave them overnight then move ripe cells Monday afternoon after work. Hoping I still have cells to move at that point. This is my first go.

I will need to transport them in my car for a few miles, but I will have a mating nuc with me that they can hang out in until I distribute them.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

As I posted in another thread, I too had them coming out a day early by that calendar, not all of them, just a few. But it only takes one.

I will move them a day earlier going forward.


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

I sent them a feedback note on their website....perhaps if enough of us send them feedback they will change it back the old math and reduce the queen mayhem all over the world 

Here is the site for coments
http://www.thebeeyard.org/contact/

Ryan


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Ryan Williamson said:


> I sent them a feedback note on their website....perhaps if enough of us send them feedback they will change it back the old math and reduce the queen mayhem all over the world
> 
> Here is the site for coments
> http://www.thebeeyard.org/contact/
> ...


I submitted a "comment" on April 30th and received a reply that basically said that if you know the exact age of the larvae the calendar is very accurate, mentioning that professional queen breeders can estimate almost to the hour when queens will emerge.
*
They emphasized that novices should carefully move cells to mating nucs 1 day early.*

Since professional breeders would be using their own schedule it seems that the calendar generator should be more user friendly for the non-professionals.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If you grafted on the 1st make sure they are out of the builders by the evening of the 11th. That may not agree with many calendars out there. All I can figure out is whoever comes up with those calendars hasn't had to deal with the ramifications.


----------

